# swift forgot



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys

just had a nice discussion with swift

i got my 2 year old swift motorhome privately about a month ago
and you guys know i have been asking for advice.

any-way on looking at the production works card that came with all the paperwork

it lists winter pack and insulated pipe

they were supprised it is not fitted as there files say it should be

the pipe lagging is done and the wiring seems to be there but no heaters and the wrong display above the habitation door

could some one with a late ish swift that has the winter pack
let me know what sort of insulation they have as there is no insulation on the tanks or for the fridge vents

but the waste pipes are lagged with grey foam

barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Would not Swift advise you as it is their error that has caused the missing parts?

They may not be keen to pay for it but advice does not cost them anything......

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You need to ask the question on the swift-talk website which Swift monitor and provide answers.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi swift are being good about this and as i have only late this afternoon
i will not push them yet

they asked for me to send a couple of pictures showing the control panel and the wiring plug that i found over the water tank

this i have done

so i expect that i will hear from them tomorrow

would be nice if they do put it right


barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Wow, that's quality control for you. 8O 

Have you counted the wheels? :wink:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*SWIFT FORGOT UPDATEhi*

hi 
here is a update on my swift sundance620fb 2011 registered sept 2012 that swift forgot to install the winter pack

im the second owner and got it from a private sale

they have agreed to supply all the parts and have agreed to have them fitted at my leasure next year by michael jordan

(any comments on them)

they are sending all the parts to me so that i can hold onto them till the spring when i will have time to have them fitted

the parts include 2 heaters 2 level guages 2 fridge vent covers and a control panel that goes above the door

dont know why 2 level guages but im not going to arguebarry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: SWIFT FORGOT UPDATEhi*



> hi
> here is a update on my swift sundance620fb 2011 registered sept 2012 that swift forgot to install the winter pack
> 
> im the second owner and got it from a private sale
> ...


Well that's a result  Good on Swift for doing that. Had you been the original owner then I would have expected Swift to do it without question but as you are the 2nd owner then Swift could have argued the case that it left the factory right and someone may have messed with it. Nice to hear a good news story in this season of goodwill :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent result 

2 level gauges are probably for the fresh and waste tanks.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Presumably the gauges will supplement the existing ones which indicate level and will also show a warning if the temperature is too low and the heaters are needed, or perhaps are switched on if they are automatic.....?

Good result though, we do not have that kit on ours, I wonder how much it would cost...... bound to be not a cheap addition though.....

Dave


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi dave


when they come i will let you know what they look like

from memory the tank has the fittings allready at the side near the bottom

the main control above the door has a extra button for frost on the correct
control panel

i think it would be easy to adapt something 

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*SWIFT FORGOT UPDATE*

hi
the latest with my swift sundance winter pack is swift have sent me all the missing parts

2 tank heaters
2 level guage with thermostats
1 above door control panel
2 fridge vent panels

they have also arranged for it to be i installed at my leasure when i get back from portugal in the spring

so cannot complain as i am the second owner just over 2 years old

barry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A good outcome and all credit to Swift for dealing with this in a sensible manner.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is good news!
With the past history of Swift motorhomes, I have always felt a little embarrassed that they represent the most popular British motorhome and yet I would love to buy one. The layouts are good and externally they are presentable but the quality of some of their materials still leaves something to be desired in my mind.
Personal grouse over!
Have a great time in your new van in Portugal, although it is a pity that the winterisation materials have not been fitted for this time of the year; France can get very cold.

Alan


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have the winter pack fitted. It did not stop the inside pipes freezing last year and because of the insulation it took forever to thaw it out. Left the water heaters on as we were going away. Should have left all the internal heating on as well :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I note that since this thread started on 19.11.2014 it has had 3,200+ views - are people worried about Swifts, I wonder?

Geoff


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I note that since this thread started on 19.11.2014 it has had 3,200+ views - are people worried about Swifts, I wonder?
> 
> Geoff


Not necessarily worried,may just be interested.
We bought a new swift, entry level escape over 5 years ago, been very happy with it. Only changing to get a garage.
Sue


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Mike48 said:


> You need to ask the question on the swift-talk website which Swift monitor and provide answers.


I wish they would answer my question - they seem to pick which they respond to. I also called their Customer Care and they wouldnt talk to me (data protection) when I wanted to know if our Bessacarr had been back for a condensation issue.
I have to take it to a local Swift dealer instead.


----------

